# Problem mit Soundkarte!? Dringend Hilfe



## marius_linkinpark (25. April 2006)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem PC oder mit der Soundkare ich weiß es nicht^^.
Auf jeden Fall ist es so dass ich wenn ich Winamp starte er sagt AUdio direct Treiber Problem und dann ein Error 80445...
Er meint genau: bad direct sound driver Please install proper drivers... Aber ich habe nix deinstalliert 
Dann ebenfalls wenn ich ein Spiel starte meint er dass ich entweder die soundkarte net aktiviert habe oder sie aus ist.
Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll
Ich kann also weder Musik über den PC hören noch iregdnwelche Sounds (garnix)
Brauche dringend Hilfe 
Danke im Vorraus
Marius


----------



## KyriosTheristis (25. April 2006)

Du hörst also überhaupt keine Sounds? Auch keine Windows Sounds?
Hast du die Karte korrekt in den PC eingebaut? (Wüsste zwar nicht was man da falsch machen kann)
Du könntest mal probieren, aktuelle Treiber für die Karte aus dem Internet herunterzuladen. (Meistens auf der Homepage des Herstellers)
Du könntest uns auch mal den Namen deiner Soundkarte sagen (das genaue Modell), dann könnten wir dir ein bisschen besser weiter helfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Kyrios

P.S. Ach ja, willkommen im Forum


----------



## marius_linkinpark (25. April 2006)

danke danke warte ich such dir kurz den namen raus

Name der Soundkarte ist folgender: SiS 7012 Audio Device PCI
hab mal bei treiberupdate.de geschaut, aber finde dort nichts


----------



## KyriosTheristis (25. April 2006)

Ich suche mal nach Treibern für die Karte, vielleicht finde ich was.
Ist das Problem denn plötzlich aufgetreten, oder hast du die Karte neu gekauft und sie hat gar nie Funktioniert?

Liebe Grüsse
Kyrios


//edit 1: habe gerade folgenden Treiber auf der Herstellerhomepage (SiS) gefunden:

http://www.sis.com/download

probiers doch mal mit dem. Vielleicht klappts ja. Musst dich halt durch die Download Auswahl klicken:
Windows XP --> Audio Driver --> 7012

//edit 2: ist ja bescheuert, da musst du etwa 5 mal "Download now" klicken, bis das file endlich ladet


----------



## Slizzzer (26. April 2006)

Also bei mir taucht dieser oben genannte Fehler auf, wenn ich den Winamp versuche zu starten und gleichzeitig Cubase offen habe. Beide Programme arbeiten mit unterschiedlichen Sampleraten. Ist Cubase geschlossen, geht es mit dem Winamp. Den Fehler zeigt er aber erst seit einer Neuinstallation an. Vorher hat er immer den Winamp geöffnet und dann die Songs gaaaaaanz laaaaangsam abgespielt ;o)

Also vielleicht auch mal in Richtung Samplingrate gucken.


----------



## marius_linkinpark (26. April 2006)

LOOL
na ja kp
was ist den eigentlich cubase
kenn ich net ich glaub dann habshcs auch net aufm PC den gleichen feher meldet er oben?


----------



## marius_linkinpark (26. April 2006)

Yeeeeah es klappt danke an alle und die Tips und den link 

Damle echt hammer n1 von euch


Direkt ma hier boxen voll laut xD

Liebe Grüsse 
Euer Fan Marius xD


----------



## Gahan (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo marius_linkinpark,

Cubase ist ein professioneller Midi/Audio-Sequenzer von der Firma Steinberg aus Hamburg. Es ist eine Art Workstation, mit der man Midi-, Audio- und noch andere Spuren aufnehmen und verarbeiten kann, welches interne Mixer und PlugIns hat und jede Menge weiterer Funktionen, um eben professionell Musik zu produzieren. 
Cubase gibt es in verschiedenen Versionen, die sich dann in Ausstattung und Preis unterscheiden.

Weitere Infos unter:
http://www.steinberg.de

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------

